# Algae eater with discus



## klug7214 (Dec 6, 2009)

Im in the process of switching my tank over to a planted with discus. I am having a problem with brown algae. I know I cant put any plecos in the tank as they will feed on the discus slime coat. I do not have discus in the tank yet as I am waiting to establish the plants first. Im looking for some suggestions as to what I can put with discus that will take care of the algae and do general cleaning. What about ottos? Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Bristle or bushy nose and rubber lip plecos DO NOT eat the slime coat. they dont get big and they never lose their taste for algae or decaying vegetation.

I keep 5 BNP's with my 13 discus and 11 angels.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Clown's are another option. Oto's from time to time have been seen on discs but not at great length of time.


----------

